# Lightroom 4 and .CR2 files from 5DM3 and 7D - Can't Import!!



## beckstoy (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm getting error msgs when I try to import .CR2 files into LR4. Has anyone else had this problem? I have read on some other blogs that it has started occuring with files from 7D and 5DM3. I only own the 5DM3, and it's never worked. 

I'm shooting with the jpeg+RAW setting and the jpegs are importing fine. However, the beauty of LR4 is what it can do with light and color, and with RAW out of the picture, why use it? 

Can anyone help?


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Apr 3, 2013)

I've never had an issue with raw files with either of those bodies. I'm not certain your issue is related to lightroom or perhaps your system, though the fact the jpegs come in okay argues against that. I see there just is a new LR4 update - 4.4 - you may want to update to that if you haven't already, and also the latest ACR update as well - maybe you're tried those things already


----------



## beckstoy (Apr 3, 2013)

I gave that a shot and it didn't work. Hmmm...

I've put in an email to Adobe Support. I'll update when I hear back.

Thanks!


----------



## ECRoyce (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you getting an error message, or what is happening?

And just to confirm, you updated your Adobe Camera Raw profiles? I know you said "I tried that", but don't know if that encompasses 'those things' or just 'that' (the 4.4 LR upgrade).


----------



## Snafoo (Apr 3, 2013)

I've never had a problem importing 7D raw files. No history with 5DIII... unfortunately!
I'm guessing it's an incompatibility in your system or you don't have the proper profile.


----------



## Skulker (Apr 3, 2013)

I know its not much help to you, but I used to have a 7d and still have a 5D3. I've had no troubles with importing CR2 files from either. So it might be best to look at your set up. What error messages are you getting?


----------



## beckstoy (Apr 3, 2013)

the error code I'm getting, and can't seem to get around by updating the profiles or to LR4.4 is:

"The files are from a camera which is not recognized by the raw format support in Lightroom"


This has gotta be something simple that I'm just missing. A check/uncheck box or something.


----------



## gary (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,

I had a problem uploading raw files from a 5dmk3 directly from the camera into LR4 when it was first released. Someone suggested I use a card reader and it works fine. I had never used a reader with the 50d and no problem. But now I use a Delkin without problems, Fingers crossed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Swphoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you upgrade from an older version of Lightroom?

When you click Help | About Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, what version is showing in the upper right for LR and Camera Raw?


----------



## bycostello (Apr 8, 2013)

update your lr4... were on 4.4 now


----------



## miah (Apr 8, 2013)

I have no problem importing .CR2 RAW files from my 5D3 into LR 4.3 or 4.4. I use a card reader.

It's a long shot, but the issue may be with your use of RAW + JPG. Perhaps there's a bug in the card's directory, allowing LR to see the JPG's, but not the RAW files. Since I've never used RAW + JPG I can't say, but that's a variable I would try to eliminate by shooting some RAW-only files and trying to import those. If it turns out it IS the RAW + JPG directory, you definitely need to advise Adobe.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Apr 8, 2013)

I never encountered any issues with both my 7D and 5D3 and LR. I have just updated to LR 4.4 and everything is running good so far. Why not try to reinstall your LR?


----------



## RC (Apr 8, 2013)

Using LR 4.4, Win7, EOS util (no card reader), 5D3 jpg+Raw, and 7D Raw, no issues on import for either. I would do a full uninstall of LR, manually delete any leftover application files, then install LR 4.4 directly.


----------



## hediz (Apr 8, 2013)

I used to see this problem as well but my workaround was to have EOS Utility running in the background. Then the .CR2 files appeared.


----------



## RGF (Apr 8, 2013)

I have not had any problems importing into LR4 from my 5D M3. Is the problem consistant across multiple cards, downloads, ... I would try new card, reformat it, and test the download using different card readers, etc. Set the camera to RAW (no JPG) and make sure that writing is done before you remove the card.

Good luck.


----------



## beckstoy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I've taken your suggestions and I'm still having problems.

Windows 7
LR 4.4. Un-installed and re-installed.
EOS utility
Sees the CR2 files in the Import Dialog window, but comes up with error upon clicking IMPORT.

I'll get after Adobe's case for ignoring my pleas for help. Thanks for your help, CR forum ppl!


----------



## mc41 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not sure if this helps,but i had same problem,I saved photos to external drive,which wasn't formatted correctly and hence the problem.
once i saved all photo's to another external,reformatted the drive all was then ok


----------

